# Banana Peanut Butter Chocolate Smoothie



## Rocklobster (Mar 29, 2011)

I try and have a smoothie for breakfast as much as I can. Very fast and convenient. When I am at work, I am too busy to stop and eat so, I can whip something up and drink it while I work. The possibilites are endless and yummy. Today it was, 
2 bananas
1 heaping tblsp peanut butter
1 scoop chocolate flavored whey protien
2 cups skim milk

Blend until smooth. Makes two 12 ounce glasses.

About 300 calories per serving..


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 29, 2011)

I make the same but with 1 banana.

I have recently bought cookies and cream whey and banana whey.They both are great in these shakes and in oatmeal not to mention as a post work-out drink.

I bought some other flavors too but I have not opened them yet. Mocha capucchino,double chocolate and caramel toffee fudge.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish I had seen this around 6:00 AM today. I've got six bananas of perfect ripeness and didn't have enough grape nut flakes for even a small bowl of cereal. This sounds tasty. Of course I'd be using chocolate syrup or similar ;^)


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 6, 2011)

simon65 said:


> it looks really nice!but unfortunately I don't like bananas!with what can I replace them to have the same consistency!?


 
Ice! The shakes are really thick.Not adding the banana may do fine.

I usually put a whole tray of ice in mine for 3 big shakes.The shakes are really cold and give brain freezes
when I do that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 6, 2011)

The idea of peanut butter first thing in the morning (not to mention my aversion to bananas) makes me think--yuck! But, it sounds healthy (for those who like both bananas and peanut butter). I'd probably go with Greek yogurt, milk, strawberries (frozen), and a dash of maple syrup.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 6, 2011)

That's interesting CW. Around here both peanut butter and bananas are often eaten in the morning, just not together. The bananas go on cereal or are eaten by themselves and the peanut butter on toast, instead of jam or jelly.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2011)

> That's interesting CW. Around here both peanut butter and bananas are often eaten in the morning, just not together.


 
For some reason, peanut butter (and this is just peanuts--no additives) before 11:30 a.m. turns my stomach (sorry it that's TMI). And bananas, not going to happen in my lifetime <g> unless they are in banana bread.  Bananas and peanut butter together -- can't even think about it. But a peanut butter and dill pickle sandwich...now that's my idea of how to eat peanut butter <g>.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 7, 2011)

lol, I've never tried the PB and pickle thing, but I've got some dill pickles in the fridge and will be looking for a quick lunch today...


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2011)

There's something about the crunchiness of the pickle combined with the PB...might be my lunch as well!


----------



## chopper (Apr 9, 2011)

Love, love, love smoothies. Have them for breakfast almost daily. Sometimes I add instant breakfast or protein powder. I think my favorite fruit to use are blueberries!


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 3, 2011)

This sounds good to me,  I sometimes eat peanut butter and banana on toast for breakfast. Never tried peanut butter in a smoothie. Have to try it sometime


----------



## pengyou (Sep 10, 2011)

Tasty! If you drink one smoothie for breakfast and take one to work, how does it taste after a few hours - assuming you keep it in the fridge?  I have found that fruit and veggie drinks have a significantly different taste even after sitting in the fridge for less than an hour.  Sometimes it improves the taste, sometimes takes away from it.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 27, 2011)

I think they're just foods that you have to consume on the day they're made. Fruit and vegetables ripen quickly so they won't taste as good after a day or two.


----------

